# Hunting ducks with a slingshot



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry I have not been more active lately. Having some more medical problems that are keeping me from doing much shooting. But I just came across this video, which I thought you slingshot hunters might enjoy.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting primitive video. I have been focusing on a lot of bushcrafty things as of late. But have worked 6 days a week for the last half a year plus, and Roberta is very pregnant and about to pop. So spare time hasn't been kind to me.

I hope you get your health sorted out Charles the never ending battle is a hard one. I would Love to get together again and do some slinging or just BS sometime this year. Also will have to show you the future of the slinging world.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Charles hope you get better soon and get back to shooting !

I have been watching slingshot Vietnam hunting videos and they are great shooters .... amazing !

wll


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Love it! I really like that he prepped and fixed it right on the spot without going home first. What a great way to spend a day.

Charles, A day like that would be medicine to the bones. I hope you start feeling better soon.

winnie


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Notice how he kept the skin on the duck rather taking any shortcuts...game animals are low in fat and therefore the fat from the skin is necessary. This was a good video....thanks Charles!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Winnie, bet you have done a few days like that....I have fond memories of a young neighbor who hunted with me for a couple of miles from home. We got cold and hungry and stopped at a covered hay feeding shed from an abandoned farm and it was so cold we chopped through the ice for water with a hatchet, and roasted the rabbits under that small shed...it had three sides protecting from the cold north wind. Amazing how good they tasted with no salt or other seasoning. My hunting buddy was truly a good young kid, my whole family thought the world of him. I would have never thought he would die of a drug overdose later in life......I know he cherished our outdoor memories as much as I did. I know his struggles, fears, worries, and other anxieties are gone now. This triggered some great memories Charles. Thanks man!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Charles said:


> Sorry I have not been more active lately. Having some more medical problems that are keeping me from doing much shooting. But I just came across this video, which I thought you slingshot hunters might enjoy.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hope you get sorted from your issues asap Charles.
Thanks for sharing this video. People like me living in places where hunting is notallowed at all with slings, it's refreshing. MOre here I can see one of the tastier meal a hunter can catch.
In addition that's a great shoooot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Been missing you buddy, feel better soon!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. As I mentioned before, last year was a bit rough, but I have almost recovered from all of those trials. But I had a hernia repair a year ago, and it now seems to have reappeared. I see a surgeon for consultation next week. And my cataracts have finally gone to the limit ... might night vision has gone to rat sh!t, and my day vision is not much better. But my opthamologist retired, so I have a consult with a new one in a couple of weeks. As I have said before, I am like a 1944 Ford .... everything seems to be wearing out, but it is hard to get new parts!

And Matt ... congratulations on impending fatherhood!!! Give my best wishes to Roberta. Also say hello to Lacey and Kyle. I definitely want to get together later in the summer when the weather is better and some of my medical problems have been resolved.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone. As I mentioned before, last year was a bit rough, but I have almost recovered from all of those trials. But I had a hernia repair a year ago, and it now seems to have reappeared. I see a surgeon for consultation next week. And my cataracts have finally gone to the limit ... might night vision has gone to rat sh!t, and my day vision is not much better. But my opthamologist retired, so I have a consult with a new one in a couple of weeks. As I have said before, I am like a 1944 Ford .... everything seems to be wearing out, but it is hard to get new parts!
> 
> And Matt ... congratulations on impending fatherhood!!! Give my best wishes to Roberta. Also say hello to Lacey and Kyle. I definitely want to get together later in the summer when the weather is better and some of my medical problems have been resolved.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you very much my friend. Please take care of yourself and get plenty of rest. I will keep in contact, and best wishes with the medical journey. I hope you can track down a good eye doc.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Good vid Charles. Reminds me of where we’ve come from and what we’ve lost. Best wishes and hope your health takes a turn for the better. Always enjoyed your contribution to the forum.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Charles...hope you feel better soon 
This made me sooo hungry...lol..

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, Charles...know what you mean. I cannot do much and all either, and I am just a sentimental old man now. I mostly live in yesterday, and hopefully get to cherish those memories until the stroke takes them away. Funny how the older I get the more afraid I become. I have more dead friends than alive and the visits to the cemeteries on memorial day brings so much of my life back. Get back to your best soon Comrad!

MiqmakWarrior get the shaman (Iboejoe?) to bless your ammo, slip on those mocs and quietly slip through the soft damp leaves to harvest some more of those squirrels! I saw your recipe which was almost the same as my grandmothers with the parshnip and turnips! More wonderful memories....what a delicious crockpot stew. In the fall, when hunting season was really going good, those purple-topped turnips were always getting just right to harvest and cook with! We would enjoy a great meal and some WwI stories from grandpa....the way he talked they spent the whole war hungry and trying to scrounge for food! He was lucky as he spent most of it as a guard over POWs so he was lucky to be near a sympathetic populace instead of in the trenches. One day a young teen, came out near where they were carrying a squirrel and they quickly bartered something for it. Grandpa could not speak the language, and did not see a gun on the boy, but he noted as the young fellow was walking away that there was a slingshot in his back pocket...


----------

